# Topics > Related topics > Events >  Microsoft Build, annual developer conference, Microsoft Corporation, Redmond, Washington, USA

## Airicist

Organizer - Microsoft Corporation

microsoft.com/build

Build on Wikipedia

Microsoft Build 2021 - May 25-27, 2021, online

Microsoft Build 2020 - May 19–21, 2020, online

Microsoft Build 2019 - May 6-8, 2019, Washington State Convention Center in Downtown Seattle, Washington, USA

Playlist "Microsoft Build 2020"

----------


## Airicist

Microsoft Build 2019 - LIVE Stream - Day 1 (May 6)

Streamed live on May 6, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Microsoft Build 2019 - LIVE Stream - Day 2 (May 7)

Streamed live on May 7, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Article "Everything Microsoft announced at Build 2019"

by Paul Sawers
May 7, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Microsoft Unboxed: Microsoft Build 2019

Published on May 9, 2019




> Microsoft Unboxed cohosts Sonia and Colleen give an inside look into Microsoft Build, our premiere developer conference, hosted in Seattle, WA. Sonia talks about Satya Nadella’s Vision Keynote and what it was like to appear in an Azure Speech Service demo during the keynote. Both hosts explore the Microsoft Build show floor and discuss the importance of trust for Microsoft. They then dive into the development of Azure as the world's computer, one of the central messages of #MSBuild this year. Starbucks is one enterprise customer using tech like Azure and blockchain to improve customer experiences. Soon, a feature within the Starbucks mobile app will allow customers to get information about where their packaged coffee was grown and what Starbucks is doing to support farmers in those locations. Additionally, blockchain technology will allow farmers and supply chain participants to trace the movement of their beans throughout their journey to Starbucks stores. Lastly, our cohosts connect with the CyberCode Twins, America and Penelope, to learn how they are helping build coding communities in Puerto Rico, Mexico and India. 
> 
> Microsoft Unboxed is a weekly YouTube series from Microsoft, hosted by Sonia Dara and Colleen O’Brien. We’ll look at Microsoft’s latest technology, and the people and stories behind the tech. Tune in every Thursday at 9AM PT for new episodes.

----------


## Airicist

Microsoft Build 2020: CEO Satya Nadella's opening remarks

May 19, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Microsoft Build 2020: supercomputers, unified office, and healthcare

May 22, 2020




> Microsoft's build conference kicked off this year as a fully remote event, with keynotes, panels, and even breakout tutorials all online. During the conference, we saw updates to Microsoft's "Fluid Framework" which aims to unify all Office 365 apps into a single program, in addition to making individual elements of a document, say a table or a paragraph of text, shareable and editable by anyone. Beyond office, Microsoft is expanding it's cloud offerings with services tailored to various industries, and is launching with cloud services for Healthcare. The Azure Cloud system is also now host to a Top-5 supercomputer which will use OpenAI to improve online services.

----------


## Airicist

WATCH: Microsoft Build 2021 Opening Keynote - Livestream

Streamed live on May 25, 2021




> Tune in at 9am PT / 12pm ET for the opening keynote from Microsoft Build 2021. Microsoft CEO Satya Nadella will deliver his remarks to developers in a digital livestream.

----------

